# Brandungsangeln zwischen Grömitz und Bliesdorf ?



## tobiiger (26. November 2007)

Kurze Frage hätt ich mal:
Ich war Sa. mit Freundin schön an der Ostsee spazieren und uns hat es nach Grömitz verschlagen.Sind dann von dort einmal nach Bliesdorf gewandert.Dabei habe ich natürlich den Strand mal schön begutachtet.Sah alles recht gut aus im Bezug auf das Brandungsangeln dort.
Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob jemand von euch diesen Strandabschnitt kennt und ob es sich lohnt da am Wochenende mal ne Runde zu fischen?
Es sah nach ordentlich dicken Steinen aus am Ufer,sind da wohl auch welche im Wasser,oder?


----------



## Streptokokke (28. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen Grömitz und Bliesdorf ?*

Moin, gutes Brandungsangeln direkt vom kleinen Parkplatz am Campingplatz Bliesdorf bis zur Treppe an der Steilküste. Wünsche viel Erfolg


----------



## tobiiger (30. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln zwischen Grömitz und Bliesdorf ?*

ok,
dank Dir soweit,werde es mal probieren wenn der Wind besser steht.
Mfg Tobi


----------

